
Coronavirus: ‘strange pneumonia’ seen in Lombardy in Nov, says Italian doctor - rguiscard
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-strange-pneumonia-seen-lombardy-112931229.html
======
rapphil
If this was true, other countries in Europe would have started showing cases
earlier.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I do not want to suggest anything but actually there was a bizarre increase in
pneumonia cases last year due to vaping.

------
fermienrico
If China wants be a powerful nation leading the world towards a brighter
future, it needs to grow a spine and be able to handle/accept criticism.
Without it, no one can tolerate intolerance to truth, facts and evidence.

------
34679
According to The South China Post.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Isn't not mentioned it was on on NPR? (I can't find it on NPR though) (edit:
Found it, see my next message)

Citation: “They [general practitioners] remember having seen very strange
pneumonia, very severe, particularly in old people in December and even
November,” Giuseppe Remuzzi, the director of the Mario Negri Institute for
Pharmacological Research in Milan, said in an interview with the National
Public Radio of the United States.

~~~
34679
The source is shown at the top of this article:

>Liu Zhen South China Morning Post 22 March 2020, 6:29 am CDT

~~~
yorwba
That's the author of the article, not the source. The source quoted is

 _Giuseppe Remuzzi, the director of the Mario Negri Institute for
Pharmacological Research in Milan, said in an interview with the National
Public Radio of the United States._

Said interview is linked in the sibling of your comment.

